# Old covered bridge



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

Hi ,Everyone 

Just finished this . I always have some trouble with buildings, so I'm practicing. Comments always welcome. 9x12 acrylic on hardboard...
Della


----------



## laceyjo (Jan 25, 2012)

This is a beautifull peice of work  The building itself looks outstanding! It's a simple covered bridge, and it looks to me like you didn't put too much into it, which you shouldnt. IMO, your building is almost perfect for the style you are painting in  

Well Done! 
-Lacey


----------



## artbydee (Dec 16, 2011)

Lacey Thank You for taking time to look at and comment on this pic. I'm just getting back to the brushes after some months due to illness and my husband's passing. it'a wonderful therapy for me. Thanks again
Dee


----------

